# Cyling Bonterra park area



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

any one know if cycling in the Bonterra area is any good, im travelling down there 20th April
many thanks Edd


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you mean can you go a long way on the level the answer is yes. I saw many folk cycling along the sea front, mainly in a southerly direction.

peedee


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Where is Bonterra?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

N40.05706 E0.07460

peedee


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Ah, thank you. Might you try to be a little more specific next time? :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I happened to looking at Google Earth refreshing my memory cells at the time so couldn't resist it  

Yes Medsteps it is fairly level going south sometimes along the sea front and sometimes slightly back from it. To the north it can be a bit hilly.

peedee


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice one
much appriated cant wait to go to some warmer weather
Peedee enjoyed the stuff you put on the web very informative 
keep up the work
cheers Edd


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry about the spelling 
Edd


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I call them typing errors rather than spelling errors  

Didn't go to the continent last year but, all being well, fully intend to go this year for about 6 weeks so I will have plenty to add/update by next Christmas. I might even be able to publish things as I go along?

peedee


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Peedee
you said you didn't go abroad last year, where did you go in the uk and is there any sites you would recommend with good access? i went up Scotland a week after getting the motor home and really enjoyed it apart from the cost, but after going to France i would not go back
I found in France and even Spain they catered more for the motor home and the facilitys for disabled people where of a higher standard
i just cant wait to go back on the 12th April.
At the moment we don't know weather to come back into France from spain on the west side or go up through Burgundy stopping off on the way back to Calais
hope you enjoyed this years adventures
Edd


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The intention last year was to spend a bit more time at home catching up on some maintenance and chores. Not sure I actually achieved all I wanted to do though! However, we did have a 3 week winter trip to the sun without the motorhome which we both thoroughly enjoyed. In between chores, we pottered around the UK, never away too long, couple of socialising trips to the west country, 10 days freedom touring Norfolk and the odd few days away mainly meeting up with friends and relatives. Still managed to clock up 3000 plus miles but the lowest annual mileage we have travelled since I bought it. Have a look at >this page< for sites with good access to facilities.

Enjoy your trip and say high if you bump into us anywhere.

peedee


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Pete, the cycling is excellent,mainly along the prom and also a lot of cyclists rode along the main road ( as we did ) up to Lidl, The outdoor market and the lovely town.
I was amazed at the actions of the Dutch who forgot that they were not at home and rode out onto main roads, turned left without signals and looking behind, in fact I was surprised that none were killed, there were some very close calls.
Cheers Sid


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Hi Medsteps,
New cycle track - Benecassim to Castelon via the port area.
About 7kms
I am at Bonterra at the moment - lots of flat cycling area's.
Site busy - getting ready for Fiesta next week
safe journey down


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Medsteps. This is one view of the prom from the end nearest Camping Azahar


----------

